# website archive



## rootbert (Jul 8, 2022)

I would like to host my private website archiving platform in my network ... just to keep some articles around like archive.org and it should be searchable.
Do you guys have any suggestions on solutions, preferrably running on FreeBSD, but also on a Linux VM is Ok.


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 8, 2022)

Wayback - Home Page


----------

